# [SOLVED] Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus driver not found on Lenovo G450



## johnota (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought a notebook Lenovo G450 and I had drivers not found
problem. My OS is Windows XP SP2. In Device Manager, there are four
"Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus" device with exclamation
mark. Below is the screenshot of my device manager.










There is no sound problem since I had successfully installed the sound
driver from lenovo (The name is "Conexant High Definition SmartAudio
221" as you can see on the screenshot above) and the sound is working
without problem. I also had installed Microsoft UAA Bus Driver before
installing the sound driver.

I had tried installing realtek and nvidia high definition audio driver
and all required drivers from lenovo
(http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_list.aspx?CategoryID=370748),
but still no avail. The four yellow exclamation marks is still exist.

So I need help to identify what actually are the devices that shown as
"Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus"? And where can I get the
driver for that devices?

These are the device IDs:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001\5&15CAAF27&0&0001
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001\5&15CAAF27&0&0101
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001\5&15CAAF27&0&0201
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001\5&15CAAF27&0&0301

I already searched the device ID with google, but cannot found any
information about them.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus driver not found on Lenovo G450*

You can get the drivers from the Lenovo site. 

http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/en/DriversDownloads/drivers_list.aspx?CategoryID=370748

Also, as it's new...contact Lenovo...they should help you get it working. If not, return it. You shouldn't have to troubleshoot a new laptop.


----------



## johnota (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus driver not found on Lenovo G450*

I just solved the problem :wave:
The four devices are NVIDIA High Definition Audio that the driver is included in NVIDIA Display Driver installer from lenovo.

I should install Microsoft UAA High Definition Audio driver first before installing the NVIDIA Display Driver. What I did before was I installed the NVIDIA Display Driver first before installing UAA High Definition Audio driver, that's why the four NVIDIA High Definition Audio driver weren't detected, hence the drivers weren't installed.

So the solution is just simply reinstall the NVIDIA Display Driver.


----------

